# Article: Kiss and a Hug!!!



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

Most people who read these articles are parents. Your children may be young, grown or at some stage in between, but there is something that they (we) all need. A number of years ago, Ken Coleman, Pastor of First Baptist Church in Godely, Texas, said each child needs a "kiss and a hug." By the way, I am 45 and I still like getting these from my parents! You are never too old to give or get "kisses and hugs".

*Kiss & A Hug*


*K - Kindness* - Kids need kindness. That sounds simplistic, but how many times do we forget to be kind to our children? With all the hustle and bustle of everyday life, kindness is sometimes left in the dust.
*I - Intimacy* - Intimacy means fully known and still loved. How well do you know your child? Do you know his strengths, weaknesses, habits, friends, and favorite music? Intimacy knows all of these things, and loves them anyway.
*S - Stability* - Providing stability means there are absolutes in his life, parameters for his protection and the protection of others. Are you consistent in enforcing the rules? One of the basic laws of physics is that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Does your child know this about his behavior?
*S - Special* - Show him how special and unique he is because of who he is - - not because of what he did. Every person is a unique creation of God. Of course, some are more unique than others! However, God fearfully and wonderfully makes each of us. Does you child know you think he is special? 
*And then a ... *


*H - Helpfulness* - Being a kid is much more difficult than it used to be. Kids are faced with things as children that you and I were not faced with until much later in life. Do you help your children with life?
*U - Understanding* - No one has a perfect child. All kids mess up, fail, and blow it at one time or another. How understanding are you of your children when they do not live up to your expectations? Are your expectations at a level even you cannot live up to? How understanding are you of your children?
*G- Guidance* - Are you providing guidance for your children? If you are not, who is?
*"Children are a blessing and a gift from the Lord." Psalm 127:3*

* "I will praise you because of the wonderful way You created me. Everything You do is marvelous!" Psalm 139:14*

*Go! Kiss and Hug your kids today! Then take the fishing! 
*

Make a great week!

Mark

Click Here for a link the Life Lessons Blog


----------



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

I really like that. It is so true. We share many Hugs and kissed in our home. I also give my children a special prayer in the morning to help them with their day. 
Meow


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Somebody hook a brother up?*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

I'm out of bullets! Doh! Guy


----------

